# H.P. Snyder Mohawk Bike and  Schwinn Ace Bike



## bogwon (Feb 19, 2010)

I just picked up a H.P. Snyder Mohawk girls bike and an old Schwinn Ace bike.Anyone interested inthese? Can you tell me anything about them?


----------



## old hotrod (Feb 19, 2010)

Sure...PM me info about the Schwinn...


----------



## Classicriders (Feb 19, 2010)

Gotta have pics.


----------



## dewey73 (Mar 23, 2011)

*Your bikes*



bogwon said:


> I just picked up a H.P. Snyder Mohawk girls bike and an old Schwinn Ace bike.Anyone interested inthese? Can you tell me anything about them?




What would you like for your bikes?


----------



## dewey73 (Mar 23, 2011)

What would you like for your bikes?


----------

